# Beethoven - String Quartet 2 op.18/2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The first movement of Beethoven's 2nd quartet has a pleasing warmth. It's also full of unexpected joys such as the extended section in a totally different key. It's rounded off by a coda with a peaceful ending. The second movement has a very unusual structure with a joyful allegro in the middle . Beethoven rewrote this whole movement at a later date after he expressed unhappiness with it. The Scherzo and Trio come next and there is a lovely bridge splicing the whole movement together. The last movement has a brisk first theme using ascending and descending arpeggios. With this last movement in mind, as usual, with so many recordings I have really narrowed this one down. The huge deal breaker in this quartet is a slow or 'chuggy' realisation of this final movement. Pre-war quartets (Budapest, etc) often rattled through that presto in 5 minutes or under. This movement should skip not trudge. Some of those that didn't make the cut were nearly a minute slower and felt turgidly broad. Two such casualties were the Italiano and Vlach quartets who totally miss the point in that finale (even if elsewhere they still play with their customary class) but there were others too who were either too sluggish or resorted to 'shunting' the rhythm of the 4th movement. No!






Well recommended

Juilliard (60s)
Di Cremona
Arianna
Vegh (stereo)
Hungarian (1966)
Michelangelo
Vermeer
Eybler
Guarneri (Phillips)
Tokyo (Harmonium Mundi / RCA)
Kodaly
Artemis
Szymanowski
Schumann
Gewandhaus (NCA)
Bartok

*More recommended

Takacs* - unforced and technically highly proficient but I'm not sure the Takacs capture all the wit and charm as they do in other op.18 performances. Still very fine.
*Casals* - a reading that sports a cheeky smile and definitely gives a nod to the Haydnesque qualities but the rhythms are stronger and there's some lovely full chords and contrasts.
*Philharmonia Berlin* - not the best traversal here but it's highly committed and that cello playing is a boisterous pleasure. The BPO players impressed me.
*Emerson* - quick and incisive, the Emersons control the outer movements really well but the 2nd movement is where I really think they excel even more.
*Beethoven Quartet (1971)*- I'm not always a fan of this quartet but I think they get this quartet bang-on. It's the emotional pull of this performance that I liked. You feel like they're really living in this piece of music.
*Lindsays (ASV)* - very nuanced and at times exaggerated performance that purists will hate. For a straighter reading try their earlier, but not as bohemian, recording.
*Alexander (Foghorn) *- a reading of thoughtful insight. Ensemble is tight and punchy. Their earlier recording is a fine one too.
*Miro* - the gentler more lyrical nature of the 2nd suits the Miro style in this lithe and Fleet-footed traversal. The finale is handled especially well.
*ABQ* - a bit over-reverberant recorded but the there's a forceful energy and drive behind the Alban Berg especially in fleeter moments and their technical aplomb is disarming.

*Superb - take your pick they're all great! 

Jerusalem* - one that convinced me from the off, there's a really relaxed feel to the Jerusalem playing here. They don't push the rhythms hard but there's plenty of organic drive and momentum.
*Cleveland (Telarc)* - great energy and tonal heft from this quartet and their 90s recording. Their earlier RCA outing was hardly shoddy but this kicks it up a level.
*Suske* - brisk, rolled out eloquently and with a flow that's tough to beat. The visceral excitement of the finale is captivating.
*Gewandhaus (Eterna)* - not to be confused with their later recording on NCA this is a more urgent reading with lots of big accents, meatier phrasing and urgency.
*Petersen* - technically immaculate and gorgeously phrased, the Petersens play with a surety and confidence that make this a top-class recording. A joy
*Melos (DG) *- I love how the Melos can maintain their dynamic contrasts at such a blistering pace (they are very quick). This is a superbly crafted account full of fire and panache.
*Leipziger* - lighthearted, witty and with a rhythmic bounce that make the final 2 movements go by in what seems like seconds. I remember reading, some time ago, one silly reviewer who said they were "too perfect" in this account. Ridiculous!
*Mosaiques* - I was afraid the Mosaiques might take this quartet too slowly and the first movement is broad but the detail they extract is sumptuous. Elsewhere they're fairly regular with tempo and with stunning recorded sound this is a delightful performance. That cello sound! Mmmm!
*Ebene* - I'm fast running out of superlatives for some of the accounts on this set. Suffice to say that this vibrant release is similarly as good as their other op.18 recordings, combining power, precision. Joie de vivre, skillful control of dynamics and emotional depth.
*Prazak* - the way that first violin throws its all into the finale is enough to convince anyone that the Prazaks mean business. Heartfelt, vital and solidly impressive from top to toe.

*Top pick - a personal favourite

Turner* - tbh, there's so little in it that any recording from the list directly above should do it for most but apart from the vibrato-less playing (which is perfect here) I could listen to the Turner's killer tone in this quartet every day and especially those final 2 movements. No-one makes this quartet sound this good for me (and in view of the brilliant competition that's some endorsement). Magnificent.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

So Merl is this, this years winner of the 'Turner' prize


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> So Merl is this, this years winner of the 'Turner' prize


I wish there was a 'groan' emoji, Malx. 😖 😜


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Any thoughts about the Dover Quartet's recent recording?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> Any thoughts about the Dover Quartet's recent recording?


There's lots I like about the Dover recordings. I've at least well recommended them in every one of their op.18 quartets apart from this one, where I didn't feel that they were as relaxed as in their 1st, 3rd, 4th and 5th but I'd still recommend them to anyone. The jewel of their op.18s, for me, is their 6th, which I think is a beautifully phrased account.
Of their middle quartets they did a decent Razumovsky 1&2 but their Razumovsky 3, Harp and especially Serioso are all excellent and were high in my blog recommendations. That Serioso is a really impressive performance. To sum up the Dover 2/3 set, up to now, I'd say I'm impressed. Most performances are denoted by brisk (sometimes quicker) tempos, technical proficiency, glorious intonation, really nice cross-rhythms and balances, strong attacks and good dynamics. My only grumble is occasionally I feel they are trying too hard or being too meticulous so the odd performance can come across a little stiffer but part of that may be due to the drier acoustic which lacks a little warmth but gives both sets a really bold sound. Personally, I like the sound of their recordings a lot but it works better in some quartets for me. Others will feel differently.


----------



## devilsfiddler (3 mo ago)

wkasimer said:


> Any thoughts about the Dover Quartet's recent recording?


Like most Dover performances it is supremely polished and thoughtful. Love their playing!


----------

